# nose color?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy had a black nose until her first winter when it turned pinkish brown. Thought it was just a temporary thing called 'snow nose', but it wasn't. She will be four in March and it is still a pinkish brownish instead of black. It's permanent for sure. Anyone else's pup have this color??? Is it happen with mostly with light colored dogs I wonder?? I can still see some black around the margins but not that much.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

The identical thing happened to my white Hav too and no matter how much time he spends in the sun now, his nose does not get darker.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes! But it turns black again in the spring/summer (so far - she's 2.5yrs).


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Djangos nose has been jet black since he was a puppy and at 10, it's still jet black.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy had a black nose until her first winter when it turned pinkish brown. Thought it was just a temporary thing called 'snow nose', but it wasn't. She will be four in March and it is still a pinkish brownish instead of black. It's permanent for sure. Anyone else's pup have this color??? Is it happen with mostly with light colored dogs I wonder?? I can still see some black around the margins but not that much.


That happened to my Afghan, as well as my Bichon. They never reverted back to black and I was told somewhere down the road that it was because they ate and drank out of plastic bowls. That was back in the 80's. My first Hav, Bailey, who was a black and white kept his black nose for his entire 15 years and Tyler, at 16 1/2 has kept his jet black nose.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> That happened to my Afghan, as well as my Bichon. They never reverted back to black and I was told somewhere down the road that it was because they ate and drank out of plastic bowls. That was back in the 80's. My first Hav, Bailey, who was a black and white kept his black nose for his entire 15 years and Tyler, at 16 1/2 has kept his jet black nose.


No plastic bowls here.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here is a close up of her nose. Her little imperfections only makes me love her more  She's a real "brown noser" LOL( if you are familiar with that term LOL)


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

This is very common in cream and white Havs. Pigment is inherited. A Black dog should always have a black nose and never change. Dogs with weak or slow pigment should either be bred back to a black or not bred at all. Some breeders don't think pigment is that important when choosing a mating pair, but its so easy to lose good black pigment, that it should always be a priority. IMO

I should add that pigment doesn't effect the dog as far being a good pet of course, its just important to breeders who have the responsibility to breed to standard to maintain the integrity of the breed. Also, hearing is genetically linked to pigment. So another good reason to always go back to a dark black dog.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I just did a nose check, Vino is black and Canela is lighter in spots, never really noticed it til now... Interesting.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

When my dog was a little puppy his nose was pink with a few black spots, and I thought it was _so_ adorable. It quickly changed to completely black, and I later learned that this is common and normal, but I was _ so _hoping it would stay pink with black spots! I didn't know it could change in the other direction, though, from black to pinkish brown, so maybe Benjamin's will, too. Oh well, it works great, regardless of color.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's nose is jet black, but then she's a black Havanese with white markings so that's to be expected. I love Hav noses, whatever color, they're so cute!  -Jeanne-


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Ginger is mostly light blond and her nose is black, but most of the bridge of her snout is pink. There are 2 black markings there that seem to be getting larger. She could turn green and we would still love her to death. :laugh:Truly entertaining and lovable animals they are.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie's nose is jet black, but then she's a black Havanese with white markings so that's to be expected. I love Hav noses, whatever color, they're so cute!  -Jeanne-


I agree, Jeanne, about loving their little noses. Tyler's reminds me of a black Chuckles candy, if anyone remembers those. All it's missing is the sugar coating but, of course, he doesn't need that because he's sweet enough without it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> I agree, Jeanne, about loving their little noses. Tyler's reminds me of a black Chuckles candy, if anyone remembers those. All it's missing is the sugar coating but, of course, he doesn't need that because he's sweet enough without it.


I do remember Chuckles candy...I do believe they are still being made.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's nose is really black but our Great Pyrenees mix, Arthur, we had a few years ago with a beautiful white coat would get a much lighter nose in the winter and then in summer it would darken again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Both Fred and Bella have that nose Scudder's is still a solid black.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie's nose looks a lot like Whimsy's. She is also similarly colored although she is only 6 months and we are starting to see more gold come out in her coat. 
At first I thought it was because we had put a kong in her food bowl (stainless steel) and thought maybe she rubbed the pigment off. Her vet didn't think it was the kong and thought it was just depigmenting on its own and probably would stay that way.
Colbie hasn't seen her first summer yet so who knows if it will turn black again.
Her mom is cream and her dad is a black & white parti. Her grandmother on the mom's side is jet black.

Whimsy is an absolutely beautiful Havanese by the way.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheldon, a chocolate Hav, has a brown nose with a silly pink splotch on one side. Adorable!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

i love all dogs noses...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I adore Tillie's little black nose!! It does lighten a bit in the "winter" but we are in California so winter isn't too long or harsh... eep:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester nose has always been jet black. He has always had stainless steel food and water bowls as well. I do not want his nose to lighten, it so cute sometimes I want to kiss it!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I wonder why only the top part of the nose goes pink and the bottom remains black?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Colbie said:


> I wonder why only the top part of the nose goes pink and the bottom remains black?


I wonder too.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Kallie's is just like Whimsy's nose. Her nose pigment was the breeder's determining factor to place her with us as a pet vs keeping her to show/breed. She'll be 2 in April and it's gotten lighter the older she gets. Kallie & Whimsy have very similar coloring. Abby is b/w parti with a very black nose. Love both unconditionally!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Elsa has a pink nose and pink lips. Cute but are others like this. We love her this way.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Elsa is very cute.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

She's beautiful!!!!! Never seen a havanese with a pink nose. Django's nose is as black as can be. I thought it would change a bit as he's gotten a little older but nope, black like when he was a baby.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are others with this coloring. In Elsa's case, she looks like she comes from chocolate lines and just has less pigment than she should. It is not acceptable in a show or breeding Havanese, but makes them no less wonderful pets! Elsa is a cutie.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the information. We don't plan to breed her or show we just thought it was unusual. She is a great little girl. We have had many laughs about some of things she does. We love her. Thanks Again


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Thanks for the information. We don't plan to breed her or show we just thought it was unusual. She is a great little girl. We have had many laughs about some of things she does. We love her. Thanks Again


Her pigment doesn't affect health in any way, and no dog is "perfect". As long as she's "perfect for you", that's all that matters!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Elsa is just darling!


----------

